

Apple Expected to Consume 25% of All DRAM in 2015 - Doubleguitars
http://hothardware.com/m/News/Apple-Expected-To-Consume-25-Of-All-DRAM-In-2015-Impact-Industry-Trends/default.aspx

======
philiphodgen
Wait. Something doesn't make sense.

1\. Apple consumes 25% of all DRAM -- more than any other vendor. That's what
the article says.

2\. Doesn't Samsung sell more smartphones than Apple?

~~~
sytelus
Yes, that doesn't make sense. For every iDevice, there are 6X other devices
sold. For every Mac there are 4 PCs sold. We not even counting server and
other non-phone/table/PC market here where Apple doesn't even have presence.

~~~
bonestamp2
Maybe they're counting macbooks? Macbooks are the most popular line of laptops
out there. My new one from work has 16gb of RAM.

~~~
izacus
No, actually they're nowhere near being the most popular or produced.

~~~
bonestamp2
In Q3 last year they were third, and that's including all PC sales (including
desktops). I'd say that's pretty close.

[http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/07/10/lenovo-is-top-
suppl...](http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/07/10/lenovo-is-top-supplier-as-
global-pc-sales-fall/?_php=true&_type=blogs&_r=0)

But still, I said they have most popular line of laptops. So, once you filter
out desktops, macbooks outsells all other notebook lines from competitors. If
you add all of the lines together from competitors then that might not be the
case (I can't find data that granular), but of any one line, macbooks sell the
most.

------
IvyMike
This article, which may be the original source, makes it clear that we're
talking LPDDR3 (aka "mobile DRAM") only.

[http://press.trendforce.com/node/view/1658.html](http://press.trendforce.com/node/view/1658.html)

~~~
Vanayad
Interesting, still I don't see how other manufacturers sell less as they sell
more phones.

~~~
zzleeper
They won't: "Macbook Pro, which will be equipped with LPDDR3 DRAM for the
first time. "

------
joshmarinacci
These numbers seem way off. Even if Apple doubled the sales of everything they
make it would be 25% of the entire market for _everything_ that uses DRAM.
Servers. Desktop PCs. Embedded systems, etc.

~~~
bonestamp2
Looks like they're talking about LPDDR3 ram... which is typically used in
mobiles. But, apple also uses them in laptops, and they sell a shitload of
laptops with 8 or 16gb.

------
peatmoss
This is where having a supply chain guy like Tim Cook is a big boon. At 25% of
the market, I'm sure there are both big opportunities to leverage your
position, as well as big hazards in either managing lots of contracts, or in
dealing with perhaps a small number of suppliers capable of those sorts of
yields.

